
Original MIT 6.001 Structure and Interpretation (1986) - folex
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE18841CABEA24090
======
folex
This one is just awesome: Lecture 9A: Register Machines [1]

What's yours favorite compiler / virtual machine -related lectures / courses /
talks?

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIc8ZBMcqAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIc8ZBMcqAc)

